# Male rat looking for home in CT



## pita (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a top eared PEW male free to a good home in CT. We have two babies right now and it's just too much to handle for us. He's in very good condition and has a great personality. He's not so sure about being lifted up out of his cage and not thrilled about being pet in it but will come out for food and then is happy to sit in your lap and be scritched and explore all day long. He is nippy through the cage bars but that is only because he grew up getting fed treats through them, he is in no way aggressive.
I've contacted his previous owner to see if she wants him back, but if not I'm looking 
for a home for him. I expect he'd be fine with new rats that are over a few months old as well. He needs to go to a knowledgable home with a large cage.
Email me with any questions
[email protected]
I can send you a video of him if you'd like.


----------



## pita (Nov 30, 2010)

Forgot to add, we're figuring Toskah's about a year old, maybe older. His previous owner rescued him after he was found in a dumpster ( poor fella ) so no one knows except for Toskah how old he is and he won't tell xD


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you clarify; you have two boys and you're getting rid of one? Do they live together?

If so, rats really should be in pairs. To be fair on both of them if you have to rehome - rehome the both of them and get rats again when you have the time (etc..) for a pair. It's really not fair otherwise.

Or is this male a single third rat?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think he's the 3rd rat Beth.


----------



## pita (Nov 30, 2010)

He is a third. I know they need to be kept in pairs, don't worry. We have two baby rats and he was supposed to be added to the group but it's just too much to handle right now for me. He'd only be going to a home with other rats. He is possibly going back to his previous owners next week, but nothings set in stone.


----------

